# 2009 Groundbreakers



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm new to the forum here, and Ive been checking out all the great props everyone's been making. I figure I might as well share a few of my own. Here are the 3 Groundbreaker Corpses I made for our 2009 Haunt.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Great work how did you make the viens???? carpet latex glue?


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks!. These Groundbreakers are comprised almost entirely out of Newspaper, Duct Tape, Elmers Glue-all, and Paper Towels.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice technique.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great texture on the body. Did you happen to take pictures as you were building them.
Or if you didn't, how about a quick walk through of what you used.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

There are several "in progress" photos on our website www.thehauntinggrounds.com

For the sake of following the rules, I dont want to go into the Technique, but I'm planning to add a video series to our site soon after Christmas. Ill be making a few more of these for this year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool, I really like the exposed rib look.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW! very nice work. Would love to see how you make them. Will check your site in the future for the video.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome SK....NICE work!! Hope you stick around and show us some more of your stuff...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I love them! The expressions are great and the one with the exposed ribs is really cool!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I already commented on how nice your corpses were on your haunt thread. I really think they are unique and so cool! Great job!!!!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Those are SICK! You really do have a good style. Thanks for posting, great eye candy.


----------



## Michael Price (Aug 3, 2009)

I suddenly have the urge to watch Resident Evil.

Your work is incredible. It's amazing to see how many different ways people come up with to create groundbreakers. The underlying reds and pinks contrasted with the pale fleshy-colored skin really give these guys an organic - almost warm, pulsating feeling. Especially the reaching one. He's creepy as Hell...

What a way to make an entrance!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Love the ribs sticking out - that's great detail.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Those are awesome!!! Very nice work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Gotta love groundbreakers! Nice work!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Great debut! I look forward to seeing more of your work (and of course, ripping off your technique  ).


----------

